
Show HN: BorderWait, predict your wait at U.S. airports - duiker101
https://borderwait.net
======
wingerlang
What's the difference between going to this website and the one mentioned in
the about page?

~~~
ryanbertrand
The AWT Page is just a long html table. This UI is simpler in a good way.

I’m not sure how much AI is actually used here.

~~~
duiker101
a small amount. I began by trying to average the dates but the result was very
poor so I decided to try my hand at some TensorFlow and I basically created a
model based on that table.

